# grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten



## Obi Wan (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
nach langer zeit hab ich da auch mal ne frage 
kennt einer nen guten tip sich die grundeln vom Futterplatz beim feedern weg zu halten oder nicht so viele anzulocken sowas wie kein salz ins futter oder so wäre hilfreich 
besten dank schon mal für die hilfe 
gruß Dirk


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

Das ist zwecklos. Ich glaube beinahe, dass sie sogar ans Ufer kämen, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

die armen tierchen wollen auch was fressen


----------



## bacalo (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

Ein bisschen hilft die Wahl deines Feederplatzes.
Bodengrund mit viel Hindernissen (Steiniger Untergrund, verkeiltes Treibgut)  stellen ein ideales Revier für die nervigen Viecher dar. Bestimmte Mainabschnitte meide ich und weiche auf ebenen Grund aus. Ferner fische ich mit aktivem Feederfutter und bei Bedarf mit einem Auftriebskörper um vom Grund weg zu kommen.


----------



## siloaffe (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*



bacalo schrieb:


> und bei Bedarf mit einem Auftriebskörper um vom Grund weg zu kommen.




Das ist grundverkehrt!!! 
Die Biester haben die Augen oben auf dem Kopf und können Köder die über dem Grund schweben bestens sehen:c 

Was hilft ist, wie bereits erwähnt auf Kies, in sehr starker Strömung zu fischen, da haben sie keine versteckmöglichkeit und fühlen sich anscheinend nicht sehr wohl:m Wenn man, da wo 200g gerade so ligen bleiben ne Grundel fängt dann ist aber auch ne kapitale, jenseits der 17-18cm.|rolleyes Am besten läuft es in der Nacht, die Biester haben gelernt das die Zander Nachts unterwegs sind und verkriechen sich wenns dunkel wird.


----------



## Slick (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

Die Grundeln fängst du jetzt schon in sandigen Abschnitten.Platzmangel?Sind aber meistens Mini Grundeln,welche sich den Köder packen und einfach am Grund herumliegen(0 Bisserkennung an der Feederrute).20-30 Grundeln die Stunde.

Zu steinigen Stellen kein Vergleich dort stapeln sie sich aufeinander,kommt mir zumindest so vor.
100 Grundeln in der Stunde keine Seltenheit.#q


Nachtangeln ist das Stichwort.


Grüße


----------



## Hecht19 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

was macht man an gewässern wie der mosel, wo das nachtangeln verboten ist?!


----------



## Slick (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

anderes Gewässer suchen oder nur auf Raubfisch.

Bei mir darf man auch nur bis 1 Uhr angeln.Ich bin auch des öfteren am verzweifeln und wollt schon in ein Verein eintreten,aber ich lande immer wieder am Main.

Grüße


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

ich feedere mittlerweile nur mit einer Rute, an der anderen lege ich eine Grundel als Köfi aus.

Pellets, Frolic bekommen sie nicht rein, zumindest bis sie sich ein wenig angelöst haben. Durch ihr Rumgewimmel hab ich manchmal den Eindruck, dass sie auch grössere Fische anziehen.


----------



## Tobi. (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

Große Köder oder Köder schweben lassen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*



Tobi. schrieb:


> Große Köder oder Köder schweben lassen



Löst dann aber das Problem beim Feedern oder Stippen nicht 
wirklich..was soll ich dann anködern..Genveränderte Maden im Format 20x100 mm ?


----------



## wisokij (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

Wenn du auf Brassen feederst, dann würde ich mal das Methodfeedern ausprobieren. Die Grundeln können den Köder nicht komplett nehmen, Brassen hingegen haben damit absolut kein Problem.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

Danke,mein Post war eigentlich allgemein dahingehend gemeint,das es *die* Patentlösung nicht gibt.Eine der besten dürfte noch genaueste Gewässerkenntnis sein..es gibt nämlich(zumindest an den von mir befischten Gewässern)Bereiche,wo die kleinen Scheixxer nicht so häufig bis überhaupt nicht präsent sind.

Da reicht schon meist ein Platzwechsel von wenigen Metern um Ruhe zu haben..an meinem Hausfluss hast du nahezu null Probleme auf Brassen oder Barben.Die stehen rel.weit draussen..und die kleinen Aliens mögen die härtere Strömung da nicht so wirklich.

Andersherum beim Kanalfischen auf Barsche...da kommst du selten an den Grundeln vorbei.Spundwand,Packung,Muschelbänke...es gibt da Abschnitte an denen die sich über die ganze Kanalbreite verteilen...einzig Kraut scheinen sie da nicht sonderlich zu mögen.


----------



## lute (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: grundeln vom angelplatz weghalten*

Hallo,
ich habe auch schon die Erfahrung beim gezielten Grundelangeln
gemacht, dass sie ebenen Grund, egal ob Kieß oder Sand eher meiden.
Ca. 5 Meter weiter wo ein paar Steine im Wasser lagen, habe ich dann wieder Grundeln ohne Ende gefangen.

Aber ob dir das was bringt, wenn du anfütterst?
Ich empfehle dir ein anderes Gewässer zu befischen oder deinen Zielfisch zu wechseln.

Den Köder schweben zu lassen bringt übrigens nichts, die meisten Bisse beim Grundelangel bekomme ich kurz nach dem Auswurf beim Absinken des Köders. 
Grundeln jagen halt von unten nach oben.


----------

